# Is someone here a fan of Sabaton?



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

At least one other person?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

yeah booooiii


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 9, 2016)

only heard a trailer. at least dont bad though its not quite my style. But could befriend with it sure.


----------



## Julen (Nov 9, 2016)

ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Carter Catfox (Nov 21, 2016)

Hell yeah!


----------

